# Ibooks



## amo (7 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Du jour au lendemain le fond style étagère d'ibooks a disparu sur mon ipad
À la place. Il y a un fond blanc 
Je ne parviens pas à restaurer le fond original malgré mes tentatives notamment dans les réglages ou en éteignant l'appareil
C'est peut-être lié à ma dernière maj ios7 mais toujours est-il que je ne sais pas comment procéder pour rétablir le fond
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gwen (7 Décembre 2013)

Oui, c'est le MAJ qui a fait ça. Malheureusement, il n'y a pas de solution, Apple a décidé que les iPhone vont perdre leur mimétisme pour un blanc pur. BEURK.


----------



## amo (7 Décembre 2013)

Merci en effet beurk bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Décembre 2013)

C'est tellement moins kitsch ce fond blanc... Moi j'approuve fortement...


----------



## Gwen (8 Décembre 2013)

Le souci, c'est que tout est trop uniforme, toutes les applications se ressemblent maintenant. Je n'arrive plus à savoir ou je suis ou ce que je dois faire sans lire les texte. Avant, je me repérais aux icônes seulement.


----------

